# Wie stark strahlen Funkmäuse/Tastaturen?!



## Hombre3000 (13. April 2007)

*Wie stark strahlen Funkmäuse/Tastaturen?!*

Ich bin bzgl dieses Themas leicht paranoid.

Da ich nun ein neues Funk Keyboard habe (Cherry Barracuda) frage ich mich wie schädlich die Strahlung ist?

Ich sitze hier eh immer zwischen WLAN und DECT, da wird so ein Keyboard vermutlich eh nichts mehr ausmachen.

Dennoch würde ich gerne wissen wie schädlich es ist, wenn das Keyboard sich im selben Raum befindet, in dem ich auch schlafe.

Bitte nur ernsthafte Antoworten kein Spam, wie paranoid ich bin 

Gruß


----------



## Blutstoff (14. April 2007)

*AW: Wie stark strahlen Funkmäuse/Tastaturen?!*



			
				Hombre3000 am 13.04.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin bzgl dieses Themas leicht paranoid.
> 
> Da ich nun ein neues Funk Keyboard habe (Cherry Barracuda) frage ich mich wie schädlich die Strahlung ist?
> 
> ...



Lass es mich mal so ausdrücken, du bist paranoid. Eine Strahlung die für den Menschen schädlich wäre, kannst du mit diesen Geräten nicht in 1000 Jahren erzeugen. Dafür ist die Sendeleistung viel zu gering.


----------



## AgeLer (14. April 2007)

*AW: Wie stark strahlen Funkmäuse/Tastaturen?!*



			
				Hombre3000 am 13.04.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin bzgl dieses Themas leicht paranoid.
> 
> Da ich nun ein neues Funk Keyboard habe (Cherry Barracuda) frage ich mich wie schädlich die Strahlung ist?
> 
> ...



Strahlung von Funkmäusen und Tastaturen = 0. Du müsstest schon ca ein Jahr am Stück direkt daneben sitzen, damit sich in deinem Körper etwas minimal verändert  .


----------



## ananas45 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Wie stark strahlen Funkmäuse/Tastaturen?!*

Da ist die Eigenstrahlung des Körpers ja größer


----------



## doceddy (14. April 2007)

*AW: Wie stark strahlen Funkmäuse/Tastaturen?!*

Nach zwei Tagen wird man impotent


----------



## HanFred (14. April 2007)

*AW: Wie stark strahlen Funkmäuse/Tastaturen?!*

schnurlose telefone sind hingegen eine andere sache. da fragt sich niemand. obwohl die funkbelastung ein vielfaches derer eines handys ausmacht.
ne, also tastatur und maus stinken auch gegen das WLAN nicht an, irrelevant würde ich sagen.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Wie stark strahlen Funkmäuse/Tastaturen?!*

Ich würde mir weit mehr Sorgen um DECT Telefone machen, zwischen denen du ja sitzt wie du sagst, die Dinger strahlen nämlich durchgehend und nicht gerade wenig.....
Aber selbst das halte ich für Paranoid  
edit: argh, Hanfred war schneller


----------



## HanFred (14. April 2007)

*AW: Wie stark strahlen Funkmäuse/Tastaturen?!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 14.04.2007 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mir weit mehr Sorgen um DECT Telefone machen, zwischen denen du ja sitzt wie du sagst, die Dinger strahlen nämlich durchgehend und nicht gerade wenig.....
> Aber selbst das halte ich für Paranoid
> edit: argh, Hanfred war schneller


paranoid? ich mabe schon mediziner sagen gehört, sie würden schätzen, dass so etwa 15% der bevölkerung deswegen kopfschmerzen bekommen und sich meistens nie bewusst werden woher.
jeder ist halt in einem anderen masse empfindlich. es gibt auch leute, die halten es in zügen direkt unter einem handynetz-verstärker nicht aus. ohne zu wissen, dass da so ein teil ist.
mir macht sowas, glaube ich zumindest, auch nicht viel aus. dafür reagiere ich bspw. sehr empfindlich auf pflanzenwirkstoffe, die bei anderen wiederum weniger bringen (oder nur in stark erhöhter dosis).


----------



## Lordnikon27 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Wie stark strahlen Funkmäuse/Tastaturen?!*



			
				HanFred am 14.04.2007 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 14.04.2007 17:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mag sein, hab mich da länger net mehr informiert, des letzte mal als ich mich informiert hate gabs weder Studien die ganz klar belegen das die Strahlung schädlch ist noch Studien die bewiese haben das die Strahlung komplett ungefährlich ist, zusmamen damit das ich nie solche Probleme hatte/habe, genau wie mein komplettes Umfeld auch tue ich halt des ganze als harmlos ob, deswegen hatte ich ja auch oben geschrieben ich halte es für Paranoid   
Bei uns im Dorf sind einige Leute vor nem halben Jahr auf die Barrikaden gegangen weil auf der Kirche ein Handymast ist, der ist da zwar scho seit Jahren, aber trotzdem gabs auf einmal ne Riesen empörung da angeblich verstärkt Krebsfälle rund um die Kirche aufgetreten sind (imho schwachsinn, gibt keine enetsprechenden Statistiken, ist also subjektive Meinung der Handygegner....) Irgendwann haben die Leute klapiert das wenn der Handymast außerhalb unsres Dorfs ist der Empfang schlechter werden würde, dann war Ruhe


----------



## Hombre3000 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Wie stark strahlen Funkmäuse/Tastaturen?!*

Hm ok, also das mit dem DECT Telefonen stimmt.

Ich selbst habe ein gutes altes mit Kabel aber meine Eltern Schwester haben DECT Teile und somit strahlt das Ding halt auch in mein Zimmer 

Naja wird schon ned dran sterben^^


----------



## Blutstoff (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wie stark strahlen Funkmäuse/Tastaturen?!*

Also das mit den kabellosen Telefonen ist doch blödsinn. Gibt's dazu irgendwelche seriösen Studien? Die Frequenzen und Sendeleistungen liegen absolut ungefährlich im Rahmen dessen, was einen menschlichen Körper schädigen könnte. Selbst ein Handy am Ohr schafft es nicht, direkte Köperzonen aufzuheißen oder zu erwärmen. Wenn das klappen würde, wäre ein Akku wohl schon nach fünf Minuten leer. 

Ich find's immer wieder bemerkenswert, wenn Menschen Angst vor hochgebauschten Gefahren haben (die statistisch gesehen gar nicht existieren), sich jedoch tag täglich freiwillig in weitaus größere Gefahren bringen. Was ist mit Rauchen/Passivrauchen, oder genveränderten Lebensmitteln? Wie betankt ihr euer Auto, mit Atemschutz? Besser wäre's.  
Man sollte sich lieber Gedanken über Gefahren wie Krankenhausinfektionen machen, an denen jährlich in Deutschland tausende Patienten sterben, als sich mit nicht existenziellen Problemen das Leben noch schwerer zu machen als es eh schon ist.  
Ein Ausländer hat das mal treffend so formuliert. "Die Deutschen trinken sich zu Tode, rauchen sich zu Tode, fahren sich zu Tode. Kann jeder selbst entscheiden. Aber wenn eine Gefahr von außen droht, werden sie hysterisch."


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wie stark strahlen Funkmäuse/Tastaturen?!*



			
				Blutstoff am 15.04.2007 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das mit den kabellosen Telefonen ist doch blödsinn. Gibt's dazu irgendwelche seriösen Studien? Die Frequenzen und Sendeleistungen liegen absolut ungefährlich im Rahmen dessen, was einen menschlichen Körper schädigen könnte. Selbst ein Handy am Ohr schafft es nicht, direkte Köperzonen aufzuheißen oder zu erwärmen. Wenn das klappen würde, wäre ein Akku wohl schon nach fünf Minuten leer.



ein handy hat eine wesentlich niedrigere sendeleistung und schafft es sehr wohl körperbereiche messbar aufzuheizen - schäde durch wärme sind aber nicht dass problem, elektromagnetische strahlung kann bekanntermaßen auch krebs auslösen und dass ist nichts weiter als ne statistische rechnung:
die leistung, die nötig ist, um dna mutieren zu lassen, ist minimal.
die frage ist nur, wie groß die wahrscheinlichkeit ist, bei einer gegebenen strahlung innerhalb einer gegebenen zeit (z.b. ein menschenleben) eine karzinogene mutation hervorzurufen.

von daher liegen all diese strahlungen weit innerhalb dessen, was den körper schädigen könnte, nur die wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr gering.
um den vergleich aufzugreifen: genauso wie international aggierende terroristen, die im jahr vielleicht durchschnittlich 20-30menschen umbringen, bei denen aber scheinbar ein nicht unerheblicher teil der verbleibendenn 65000000000 der meinung ist, garnatiert das nächste ziel zu sein, wenn man nicht leute auf gut glück wegsperren, festplatten online durchsuchen und flächendeckende karteien mit biometrischen merkmalen aufstellen kann.

bezüglich handys gab es übrigens studien, die untersuchten, ob die erwämrung zu hirnschäden führt.
antwort: nein.
aber bei der versuchsgruppe wurde eine starke tendenz zu wucherungen am hörnerv festgestellt.


----------



## Swicinska (20. April 2007)

*AW: Wie stark strahlen Funkmäuse/Tastaturen?!*



			
				Hombre3000 am 13.04.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nur ernsthafte Antoworten kein Spam, wie paranoid ich bin
> Gruß


Da verlangst Du aber ne menge von uns.


----------

